# 7th SFG(A) Soldier killed in traffic accident



## Ravage (Feb 9, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/February/090209-03.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Feb. 9, 2009) – Sergeant Victor J. Sencion, 30, died yesterday after being involved in a traffic accident at the intersection of Raeford Road and Revere Street in Fayetteville, N.C.

Sencion, a native of North Miami, Fla., was born Feb. 1, 1979.  He volunteered for military service and entered the Army in November 2003 as a cavalry scout.  After basic and advanced individual training at Fort Knox, Ky., Sencion was assigned to Troop B, 6th Squadron, 8th Cavalry Regiment at Fort Stewart, Ga., where he served for 35 months.   He began the Special Forces Qualification Course in 2007, and he earned the coveted “Green Beret” in September 2008. He was then assigned to 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), here, as a Special Forces communications sergeant.

Sencion’s military education includes the Special Forces Qualification Course, Basic Non Commissioned Officer’s Course, Warrior Leader’s Course, Survival Evasion Resistance and Escape Course, Basic Airborne Course, Air Assault Course and the Combat Lifesaver Course.

His awards and decorations include the Army Commendation Medal with one oak leaf cluster, the Army Achievement Medal, the Good Conduct Medal, the National Defense Service Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal with campaign star, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Non Commissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon with “2” numeral, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Ribbon, Combat Action Badge, Parachutist Badge, Air Assault Badge and the Special Forces Tab.

He is survived by his wife Lili Ortega of Fayetteville, and mother Mirtha Guzman of San Pedro de Macoris, Dominican Republic.

The accident is currently under investigation by the Fayetteville Police Department.  Media should call them directly for information pertaining to the accident.

For further information about Sgt. Sencion, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-4587 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187.


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 9, 2009)

*R.I.P. Brother*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Army and Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 9, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## moobob (Feb 9, 2009)

I was glad to count Victor as a friend. RIP.


----------



## tova (Feb 9, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 9, 2009)

RIP, Sergeant.  

I hate when this stuff happens.


----------



## car (Feb 9, 2009)

moobob said:


> I was glad to count Victor as a friend. RIP.



Condolences, Moobob.

RIP


----------



## moobob (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/4496911/

Arrest made in hit-and-run that killed Bragg soldier
McCartha Hawkins, Fayetteville hit-and-run suspect

Posted: Feb. 8 10:06 p.m.
Updated: Today at 4:45 p.m.

Fayetteville, N.C. — Police on Monday arrested a driver suspected of killing a Fort Bragg soldier in a weekend hit-and-run. McCartha Hawkins, 60, of the 5700 block of Aftonshire Drive was charged with felony hit and run, misdemeanor death by motor vehicle and failure to yield right of way.

Sgt. Victor Jose Sencion, 30, was riding a motorcycle on Raeford Road at about 2:30 p.m. Sunday when a pickup turned in front of him at the Revere Street intersection, police said. He was thrown from his motorcycle and was struck by the truck, which drove off without stopping, police said.

Sencion, a communications expert assigned to the U.S. Army Special Operations Command at Fort Bragg, died late Sunday at Cape Fear Valley Medical Center, police said.

He had graduated from the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare School a couple of months ago. Before that, he served one tour of duty in Iraq.

Witnesses described the pickup as a tan or champagne-colored Chevrolet Silverado. Police canvassed the area Monday, looking for trucks matching the description.

"They knew they hit somebody. I would imagine there is some kind of damage to the front end of that vehicle," said Theresa Chance, spokeswoman for the Fayetteville Police Department.

Investigators received an tip that led them to Hawkins on Monday afternoon.

The collision came a day after a two-vehicle collision on Reilly Road that saw a motorcyclist airlifted to a hospital for treatment.

Chance said police often see a spike in motorcycle crashes when warm weather sets in.

"We have a lot of motorcyclists out now. The weather was beautiful this weekend," she said. "You need to use the same kind of precaution you use with somebody in a car. Just be careful."


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 9, 2009)

It's bad enough when we lose a soldier in action or training, but then something like this happens.  Rest Well Soldier.  Prayers out for his family/friends and comrades in arms.


----------



## Bootstrap (Feb 9, 2009)

RIP warrior


----------



## 0699 (Feb 9, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, I also trained the Soldier. Rest in peace


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 14, 2009)

RIP Brother....


----------

